# snicker smoked apples



## smokeymagoo (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is a dessert that i do on a the smoker that has became a hit in my small world. Ya'll have proably heard of it but i'll throw it out there anyway.

Core and peal your favotie apple...i like granny smiths.
stuff the middle with as much of a snickers bar as you can
on top put a mound of butter, brown sugar, and cinnimon.
Wrap it in aluminum foil and throw on the smoker about an hour before the meat is done.

i'm telling you it is great.


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, you got my attention. That does sound good. I will admit, however, if it goes on my smoker, it gets smoked. And I'll bet smoke would go well with that combination. Maybe instead wrapping it in foil, you could just set them in a small foil pan; like a pot pie pan.

Nice recipe. It has my 2 favorite components: Flavor and simplicity. (points)


----------



## richtee (Mar 18, 2008)

How's that gum coming Geek?  ;{)


----------



## smokeymagoo (Mar 18, 2008)

YEAH MAN THANKS Thanks for the idea. Love to get i knew take on things. I'll have to try that. The foil came from making the around a camp fire. It was a natural migration to the smoker heat sorce.


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 18, 2008)

I've got a couple of ideas, but I have to wait for the wife to be gone for a weekend.  Lest she fire's off a dork dart!


----------



## teeotee (Mar 27, 2008)

I've thought about doing something like this only without the snickers. 

I did bring a bbq dessert here from England that no-one around here had heard of. 
Grilled bananas - 
Cut skin and banana lengthwise on one side leaving back side intact.
Open up and stuff in 2 to 3 pieces of hersheys - or fav choc, 
Wrap in foil then throw on grill when meat comes off. 
15 minutes later, eat straight of skin with a spoon.

Do like Geek's idea of placing in a foil pan tho. May have to try with some bananas soon.


----------

